# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  фамилия

## olga

я панимаю the gender differences between basic surnames, like Иванов, васильев, but what about surnames that end in й, о? eg крыленко, коллонтай? excuse my occaisonal smattering по русский, still pretty basic.   ::

----------


## scotcher

AFAIK 
Russian names ending 'й' are treated as adjectives (коллонтай/ коллонтая), and non-Russian names (крыленко is Ukranian) don't show any gender.

----------


## Alexander

> AFAIK 
> Russian names ending 'й' are treated as adjectives (коллонтай/ коллонтая), and non-Russian names (крыленко is Ukranian) don't show any gender.

 Я добавлю, что если Коллонтай - фамилия женщины, то она не склоняется. 
Пример.
"Любовь и революция не всегда идут рука об руку. Но в жизни Александры Коллонтай эти понятия неразрывны…"
P.S. Если бы это был мужчина, то "в жизни Александра Коллонтая эти понятия неразрывны…"

----------


## VendingMachine

> AFAIK Russian names ending 'й' are treated as adjectives (коллонтай/ коллонтая), and non-Russian names (крыленко is Ukranian) don't show any gender.

 Козловский male version
Козловская female version
Зимницкий male version
Зимницкая female version 
Now, don't say that these are Polish surnames cos they aren't. The Poles happen to have similar ones though. The first surname is self-explanatory, the second one (in the particular example of the person I know to have this surname) stems from the village of Зимницы.

----------


## Dimon

Есть ещё и такие интересные фамилии, как Кныш, Никотин, Директор.
 Можно представить их происхождение  ::

----------

